# Hat for 5 Hour Baby Sweater - K



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

I found a hat that was designed to go with the 5 hour sweater. It is really cute!!  The link has a nice picture.

When knitting Row 8 it calls for picking up a diagonal st - which is the same as M-1 (the bar between stitches) also, KNIT that row instead of purling it. Otherwise it was a snap and the pattern is easy to read!!

Here it is: http://algerianaction.wordpress.com/2008/09/27/and-here-it-is I just tested it and it works.

I also found the 5 hour pattern with a hood.

Have fun, Ellie


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> I found a hat that was designed to go with the 5 hour sweater. It is really cute!! The link has a nice picture.
> 
> When knitting Row 8 it calls for picking up a diagonal st - which is the same as M-1 (the bar between stitches) also, KNIT that row instead of purling it. Otherwise it was a snap and the pattern is easy to read!!
> 
> ...


I am looking for the pattern with the hood. Would you be able to post the pattern or the link?
Thank you
Judy


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I also would love the link for the version with the hood.


----------



## ginitchr (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Ellie

I would be very interested in the HOODED version of the 5 hour sweater. Where could I find that? Thanks

Gini


----------



## smjknits (May 28, 2012)

I'm with the rest of them...where's the link to the hooded 5 hour sweater? Thanks!!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

would love the link too please


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

love the hood idea - can we have the link plse..


----------



## twig (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi, I would love to have the hooded one too. Twig


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

I've knitted that sweater and would LOVE the hooded pattern. Would you please share a link?


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

I hope to see the 5 hour sweater with a hood, too.
I have made many 5 hour sweaters. Just love them !!
Joan


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Count me in for the hooded version. Cheers!


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes! Love the hood idea also.


----------



## LindyLou (May 25, 2011)

This is where I got the one I`ve been makng for years. It looks like the 5 hour sweater/hood but name has been changed.

http://www.caron.com/shadows/ss9_baby_hoodie.html


----------



## JJKnitter (Jan 31, 2011)

Try this site: http://www.fibergypsy.com/patterns/swtrhood.shtml


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

And add to the 5 hour list the PONCHO.

Came out cute. I made one and posted it on KP (use search to find it)

Looking forward to seeing the hooded version.
Linda


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you for this site


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

JJKnitter said:


> Try this site: http://www.fibergypsy.com/patterns/swtrhood.shtml


Thank you for this pattern.
I'll try it today with some peach baby yarn I was given last week. It will go to the hospital to give to a newborn.
Joan


----------



## LindyLou (May 25, 2011)

LindyLou said:


> This is where I got the one I`ve been makng for years. It looks like the 5 hour sweater/hood but name has been changed.
> 
> http://www.caron.com/shadows/ss9_baby_hoodie.html


sorry, should be : http://www.caron.com/shadows/sss9_baby_hoodie.html


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

LindyLou, it's still not found.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

LindyLou said:


> LindyLou said:
> 
> 
> > This is where I got the one I`ve been makng for years. It looks like the 5 hour sweater/hood but name has been changed.
> ...


Still not working


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

The pattern ( and corrections) can be found on RAVELRY
Linda


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

JJKnitter said:


> Try this site: http://www.fibergypsy.com/patterns/swtrhood.shtml


This site has pattern for sweater, hat, booties and the hood. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Ellie, This is adorable and so like the addition of the ribbon. Thanks for sharing. Happy Holidays!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

JJKnitter said:


> Try this site: http://www.fibergypsy.com/patterns/swtrhood.shtml


Hi jjknitter,
Thanks for the link to the pattern for the hood. I've just finished knitting it and it is lovely !! now to carry on with the 5 hour sweater tonight. I'm so glad it starts at row 7 as that is where I always start my 5 hour sweaters. I find starting with 33 sts. makes the neck too tight. Maybe it's my yarn. ha ha.
Thanks again. I like knitting the hood first.
Joan


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Ladies - I found the other link I used: knitting-crochet.com/oneskehoobaswe.html It does not work. Sorry!! It is under the website as: yarn lover's room. I will try it later.

Search websites for 5 Hour Baby Sweaters. They now have a boy's version and many other patterns using variegated yarns and different designs around the neck and bottom. I was really surprised. The Google site gives many pictures.

If you need to chat with this - send a PM. 

Ellie


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the adorable hat pattern.


----------



## JJKnitter (Jan 31, 2011)

Think the Yarn Lover's Room has gone out of business since
I can't get the bulletin board etc.
Judy


----------



## docnann (Nov 17, 2012)

JoanCB said:


> I hope to see the 5 hour sweater with a hood, too.
> I have made many 5 hour sweaters. Just love them !!
> Joan


Hi Joan,
Some moms will be thrilled to receive one of your beautiful layettes.Too cute!!
Ann


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> Ladies - I found the other link I used: knitting-crochet.com/oneskehoobaswe.html It does not work. Sorry!! It is under the website as: yarn lover's room. I will try it later.
> 
> Search websites for 5 Hour Baby Sweaters. They now have a boy's version and many other patterns using variegated yarns and different designs around the neck and bottom. I was really surprised. The Google site gives many pictures.
> 
> ...


Here is the link you wanted to post.
Another letter was missing.
Thanks.
One Skein Hooded Baby Sweater 
http://www.knitting-crochet.com/oneskehoobabswe.html


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

That is it!! Thanks soooo much!! Ellie


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

docnann said:


> JoanCB said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to see the 5 hour sweater with a hood, too.
> ...


Thanks, Ann. Good to hear from you.
Here is the 5 hour sweater ( really 3 hours) with the hood and booties to match. They will be going with my next donation to Rocky hospital. 
Joan


----------

